# Help me to choose color for powder coating(Classic gold)



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello folks, I am going to paint one of my classics by powder coating, originally it is a gold one.

What would you think will be the fancy color for renovation (RAL).

Thanks for your attention.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Powder blue could be interesting,


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Like this?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Matt Black and every time your passing squint at it whilst pretending it's a Vesuvius


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Stick to gold but make it sparkle


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Another vote for Matt black, coffeechap sold a stealth classic recently..looked ace. but I'd hate to lose the gold as it's so unique.

Here's an idea since gold and black go together well, why not powder coat black but with funky or arty stencils to allow the gold to shine through in places...


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks to all who have written here with their opinion.

Have in mind my group head and accessories are gold plated, not chrome.

https://www.kaffeewiki.de/wiki/Gaggia_Classic_Gold


----------



## ChiangMaiKevin (Dec 18, 2017)

Cocoa Brown


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I say make the gold and asset. Candy apple red clear paint over the top - a classic hot rod colour scheme.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Project started with cleaning and removing everything from the chassis. Massive Parker solenoid inside and a pump with thermal protection - interesting.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Because I am not in a hurry and additional ly I am surching for a painting service.

For today 20 y old head has been cleaned and SS bolts added.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks like the perfect time to update it with a PID. You could even get the case for it colour matched.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

PID would be the easiest task for me because I am an electronic engineer. Cheers.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

L&R said:


> PID would be the easiest task for me because I am an electronic engineer. Cheers.


That explains the wires still being attached to the switch!


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Stripped, cleaned & closed. Body sent for coating. Took a video of barebone Classic someone could find it helpful regarding connections.

BR


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Still waiting for the chassis to be painted and to keep the project alive I have just put a brass shower plate from D90.


----------



## Mono749 (Feb 10, 2017)

any updates


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

slow service, will call them tomorrow to check all bolts were replaced with stainless steel ones A2 5x12 & 6x16, but don't have the body.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

The Black Perl is finally here, stay tuned







. I even transferred the label on the bottom


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

And the final result, first shot also was decent - just Gaggia.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

That's a unique look


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Nice colour combination. It really makes the gold pop.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

My Gaggia Collection(part of)









Top3


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Now to start with the gaggia levers


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

I was a bit worried when I saw the chassis on its own, but with the gold it looks awesome.

Decadent


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jj-x-ray said:


> I was a bit worried when I saw the chassis on its own, but with the gold it looks awesome.
> 
> Decadent


Think you're gonna have to dabble with electroplating to get a gold silvia wand to match.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Out of interest how much was it to power coat? Thinking of getting my Classic done.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

30EUR but I am outside of UK.

BR


----------

